# Online file back-up



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know of a good online file back-up service? I heard there was a good one for about Â£50, but I lost the information


----------



## Nollix (Mar 26, 2010)

Just get an account on any file sharing site and then upload your shit. Don't bother paying money for anything, it's not necessary.


----------



## Willow (Mar 26, 2010)

My computer has it's own back up program..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 27, 2010)

Just buying one or two decent flash drives should solve your problem, and be more secure.
That's what I do with all my shit that I want to temp store / move to another computer.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 27, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Just get an account on any file sharing site and then upload your shit. Don't bother paying money for anything, it's not necessary.



Except they delete it after so many days and there's limitations on how big the files can be.

Online backup services are actually fairly useful. In the event of fire or theft, they can really add that extra layer of reliability in your backup solution - Especially if you're a home user and you have no way of performing your own off-site backups.

Tsampikos recently posted about a problem with their RAID on an FA journal; another artist, mirandaleigh, recommended using Mozy for online storage. While it's not my field of expertise (I've never used any such thing for backup purposes), it's $4.95/mo for unlimited storage (or 2GB of storage for free). It seems pretty neat, but you should probably look around.


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My computer has *its* own *backup* program..



Thanks for contributing. 

Okay, ontopic;

*Free options*
-------------

Gmail Drive (I've used it, basically it turns your email account into a remote hard-drive. Do NOT use your main email account with it because Google do reserve their right to wipe your account if you fill it chockfull of crap.)

SkyDrive (Have not used this so I cannot give an informed opinion, but apparently, you get 25GB of space, this could be quite useful )

There's probably more, just google around...

*Paid options*
-------------

Elephant Drive (Found this using a quick google)

Box.net (As above)


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

ChaoticSpark said:


> Thanks for contributing.
> 
> Okay, ontopic;
> 
> ...


If you have Windows 7 your computer comes with it...

I'd say Norton if you use Norton anti-virus it comes with it too...


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 29, 2010)

I honestly looked this up before getting my external drive to see if it was a real option. I my case I figured an external drive was better.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't think I could ever go with an online backup solution. Even the tiny 80GB that my boot drive has on it would take over eight days to initially back up considering my 110kB/s average upload speed (this isn't even taking into account my modem crapping out three times a day).

Just buy yourself some flash memory and a small, portable hard drive or two. If you're really paranoid then periodically swap backup hard drives out to a lockbox at your bank or post office. This can also work even if you buy a bunch of blank DVDs and do the same thing.


----------



## Kitcat490 (Mar 29, 2010)

For backup I just use an external hard drive. Western digital has some good ones that aren't very expensive. I just got myself a 250gb mypassport a few years ago, and can say it's the most reliable drive I've ever used. It's also pretty small, so I can carry it around. It only cost me $100, and that was a few years ago, the prices have dropped tons since then. If you want, I can give a few links for buying it, just need time to go through my bookmark folder to find it.

Edit: if you really want online storage, dropbox.com is pretty good. If you use windows, you can just drop files into the folder and it will upload. They have a 2gb free account, as well as paid ones with pretty good prices. I've only used them so far to store a few files for temporary backup, but it's a really great service, and pretty fast too.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll probably go with an external drive for now


----------



## Darkfox90 (Mar 30, 2010)

PKBitchGirl said:


> Does anyone know of a good online file back-up service? I heard there was a good one for about Â£50, but I lost the information



Try Sugarsync. I used it to backup my files when I changed laptops and it worked wonderfully! Not expensive by any means. Not only can you upload your files to it, but you can also view generic media like text and pics without having to download them. It also keeps your things very organized while online. Uploading and Downloading speeds are great and when it came down to uninstalling it I didn't have a single problem with the software. I would suggest it to anyone! 

Sugarsync Online Data Backup Official Website


----------

